# rohs konformitätszeichen? vektorgrafik



## barbiturator (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das rohs-konform zeichen als Vektor finde?
oder muss ich mir das selber bauen?


----------



## smileyml (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

zum einen kannst du hier gucken oder, wenn Google mir das richtige Ergebnis liefert, es auch einfach selbst Zeichnen. Das sind dann vielleicht 10-15 Minuten Arbeit. Das sollte dem Aufwand gerecht werden. Andernfalls genügt vielleicht auch ein höher auflösendes Bild. Das ist vom Verwendungszweck abhängig.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Roman-studios (30. September 2008)

Also als Vektor glaube gibt es nicht....


----------

